# Battery stats reset CWM or Dr.Battery ?



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

My battery behaves very strange now, it reports 100% and is stuck at that for long time
then it starts to drop but sometimes if I turn off the screen lets say at 90% it will report 93%
15 minutes later when back in use.
I have installed Dr. Battery in webos but there is no way to reset the stats and in CWM,
it didn't make any difference.
Is there any special way to reset battery stats in CWM ?
The tablet was recently restored with WebOSdoctor and again used ACME3 installer to install latest CM9
It did not solve the problem.

Thanks

EDIT:
Just adding to the confusion ...
https://plus.google.com/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT#105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Downloaded app from the play store that did the job,
Battery indicator now shows the discharge correctly.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Downloaded app from the play store that did the job,
> Battery indicator now shows the discharge correctly.


Do you use Battery Monitor Widget?


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

No, CM9 % on the combined bar
WebOS is reporting the same values


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You should try it!


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I did install it, thanks
Looks like the battery is fine but still have the Shutdown and then Power on problem.
Reboot is working fine.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, I have charged and discharged the battery without problems and it shows accurate values
My problem is only with turning the tablet OFF and then turning it back ON ( both in Android and WebOS)

My test was done shutting it down with full battery and when I managed to get it going again
it was discharged to 89% so clearly it doesn't shut down and instead it goes to some strange mode
where it discharges the battery as much as when is the screen ON. (the battery graph shows that)

Reboot is working fine without a glitch.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Just obtained two other touchpads that have similar problem.
They were discharged till the point where when plugged in only the home button would blink.
Eventually charged fine but now after uninstalling android restoring and upgrading WebOS and installing latest cm10 the battery indicator is incorrect. It will hang on 100% for long time then it starts to drop but the device will shutdown at about 24% with android warning 0%. This did not improove even after two charge/discharge cycles. CWM no longer offers resetting battery stats.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Just obtained two other touchpads that have similar problem.
> They were discharged till the point where when plugged in only the home button would blink.
> Eventually charged fine but now after uninstalling android restoring and upgrading WebOS and installing latest cm10 the battery indicator is incorrect. It will hang on 100% for long time then it starts to drop but the device will shutdown at about 24% with android warning 0%. This did not improove even after two charge/discharge cycles. CWM no longer offers resetting battery stats.


You will have to use TWRP to reset the battery stats. However, I am not seeing any disparity like you are on both of my TouchPads.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

That's not a problem, I can try that, strange that in webOS it shows the same incorrect values.
On the positive side the battery lasts long time


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Clearing battery stats serves no useful purpose. It's been documented several times by Google engineers like this one: https://plus.google....sts/FV3LVtdVxPT

You could try it tho, because it won't hurt anything.



Dianne Hackborn said:


> Today's myth debunking:
> 
> "The battery indicator in the status/notification bar is a reflection of the batterystats.bin file in the data/system/ directory."
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I did read that article before, but I'm still not clear where the remaining capacity info is coming from.
If it's from the battery chip that would mean the battery must be replaced because I doubt there is way to reset the battery chip.


----------



## namecaps (Oct 18, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Downloaded app from the play store that did the job,
> Battery indicator now shows the discharge correctly.


It would be nice if you could provide us with the name of that application. You are not alone here... Not to mention I'm having similar problem from time to time.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I did the technique from that article and think I picked up 10% battery life on my cell phone (~1 yr old). I'll probably try it on my TP's as well.



> To also help with Battery Life you can do these steps exactly:
> 1) Turn your device ON and Charge the device for 8 hours or more
> 2) Unplug the device and Turn the phone OFF and charge for 1 hour
> 3) Unplug the device Turn ON wait 2 minutes and Turn OFF and charge for another hour.
> ...


I suspect the extra % comes from any cells with less than a full charge.


----------

